# Shawn Eades, five years already



## Kat Stevens (21 Aug 2013)

Five years ago, the engineers lost one of the good ones.  I still remember the feeling of a lead weight dropping into my stomach when I heard, seems like it was yesterday.  RIP brother beaver.


----------



## exgunnertdo (21 Aug 2013)

RIP Shawn.

I worked with him when he was an Arty reservist.  Hit my tight-knit former battery pretty hard.


----------

